# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Jeukende plekjes of wondjes verspreid over lichaam?

## Rik

Hallo,

Eind november tijdens mijn vakantie in Marokko kreeg ik koortsuitslag (herpes) op mijn lippen en in mijn neus. Hier heb ik al sinds mijn kindertijd regelmatig last van dus ik was niet verbaasd. Eenmaal thuis halverwege december toen mijn koorstuitslag inmiddels zo goed als genezen was merkte ik een wondje op aan de binnenkant van mijn rechter dijbeen. De dagen erna zijn er meerdere grotere wondjes op de binnenkant van mijn rechterdijbeen ontstaan en ook een behoorlijk grote wond (ongeveer 1,5 cm doorsnede) op de achterkant van mijn been dus begon ik mij steeds meer ongerust te maken. Ik dacht direkt aan herpes (misschien had ik mezelf besmet, misschien was ik door iemand anders besmet met herpes type 2 alhoewel ik op mijn geslachtsdelen nergens last van had), maar heb niet echt blaasjes gezien zoals ik die ken van mijn lippen. Ik had ook geen andere symptomen die op een eventuele soa konden duiden. Ik had uberhaupt geen andere klachten. 

Omdat mijn huisarts op vakantie was ben ik naar een vervangend arts gegaan die na de plekken bekeken te hebben er vrijwel zeker van was dat het herpes betrof (zonder bloedafname of kweekje). Ik mocht met een zinkzalfje aan de gang, maar dit leek het genezingsproces alleen maar te vertragen. Achteraf hoorde ik dat zinkzalf op open wonden averechts werkt omdat het dan een juist een broeieffect geeft en aangezien de plekken vrijwel direkt overgaan in wondjes.. Het duurde niet lang voordat ik ook een plek op mijn borst, op mijn buik, op mijn arm, op mijn bil, op mijn wang, en meerdere plekjes in mijn hals had. Deze begonnen allen als een rood jeukend plekje (soort combinatie van puistje/blaasje, soms vochtig) waarvan de bovenste huidlaag al snel was verdwenen waardoor het een wondje was geworden. Waarschijnlijk is dat op mijn dijbenen ook zo gegaan maar zijn de plekjes daar in mijn slaap in wondjes overgegaan.

Ik was er dus niet gerust op en ben een dag of 10 later naar mijn (eigen) huisarts gegaan. Ook hij dacht meteen aan herpes, maar in plaats van mij op herpes te laten testen wilde hij (tot mijn schrik) dat ik mij liet testen op HIV. Dit omdat hij vermoedde dat het herpes betrof, maar hij het erg merkwaardig vond dat dit was verspreid over mijn lichaam. Dat zou enkel in een geval van zeer lage weerstand (zoals bijv. bij HIV) het geval kunnen zijn.. Omdat ik onlangs toevallig al een volledige soa-test had gedaan (exclusief HIV) vond hij het niet nodig om weer een soa-test te laten doen, omdat ik verder geen klachten had. Naast de HIV-test kreeg ik een 5-daagse Zelitrex kuur voor de herpes. De HIV-test ben ik meteen gaan doen en heb vandaag te horen gekregen dat ik niet HIV+ ben, gelukkig.

Nu dus blijkt dat ik niet HIV+ ben denkt mijn huisarts dat de plekken/wondjes op mijn lichaam geen herpes zijn, omdat herpes zich normaal gesproken niet &#39;zo gedraagt&#39;. Wat het wel is weet hij niet en ik moet het nog maar even aankijken. Hij vroeg nog of ik huisdieren heb, maar die heb ik niet. Verder ben ik nooit ergens allergisch voor geweest, voor zover ik weet. Ik ben erg opgelucht dat ik geen HIV heb, maar daarmee zijn mijn klachten nog niet verholpen. Ik heb er vandaag alweer een jeukend plekje bijgekregen, vlak onder mijn knie. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik naar een dermatoloog moet voor verder onderzoek. Afgezien van het feit dat ik de symptomen wil laten behandelen wil ik gewoon graag weten wat ik heb. Heeft iemand misschien enig idee in welke richting ik het kan zoeken? Klinken mijn klachten als een allergie of als een bepaalde huidaandoening?

Dank,

Rik.

----------


## Fabisch

Beste Rik,
de steeds terugkerende koortsblaasjes zijn een teken van te lage weerstand.
Wat de wonde plekjes betreft, ook door te lage weerstand, zou ik wondroos vermoeden. Dit kan je hele lichaam verzieken en tot de ... leiden. Heb je in Marokko toevallig een klein wondje opgelopen?
Zinkzalf, net zoals vele andere via artsen of gewoone handel verkrijgbare zalven, bevatten parraffine. Parraffine sluit de ademing van de huid af, vertraagd of vereergert het genesingsprocess (begint te broeien). Als je pech hebt houd je ook nog littekens eraan over.
Parraffine is pur vergif voor het lichaam.
Je hebt niet toevallig wat darmproblemen?
Als je voor je huidprobleem antibiotica voorgeschreven krijgt, zal het niet lang op zich blijven wachten.
Je kunt zeker naar een dermatoloog gaan.
Wat je allergiegeonvoeligheid betrefft, kan het zeker veranderen.
Als je ontoereikend voedingsstoffen binnen krijgt, kan er van alles veranderen, zoals bij vele andere mensen ook op deze site.
Misschien zou ik je ook verder kunnen helpen maar...., raadpleeg een dermatoloog diplomas hebben meer overtuigingskracht.
Met vriendelijke groeten van Jule

----------


## Gast: Aart

Beste Rik,
Heb je ook jeuk, als dit het geval is is het mogelijk dat je een schimmel bij je heb of parasieten.
Je kunt eens kijken op www.natural-body-balance.nl. Zij kan je waarschijnlijk wel verder helpen.

Aart

----------


## Linnepinnetje

Hoi Rik,

Ik zou graag willen weten of er al een oplossing/genezing gevonden is voor je onverklaarbare wondjes.

Het is namelijk zo dat mijn jongste zoon (9 jaar) met zijn vader op vakantie is geweest naar Spanje. Toen hij weer thuiskwam constateerde ik een aantal vreemde ronde wondjes (absoluut niet te vergelijken met de "normale" voetbalschaafwonden van een 9 jarig jongetje). 

Nu wil het geval dat hij &#243;&#243;k al van kind af aan last heeft van "koortslip/blaasjes", die af en toe op komen zetten. Hier blijkt hij dus tijdens die vakantie ook last van gehad te hebben. Gelukkig had ik de creme meegegeven.

De ronde wondjes zitten op zijn benen en armen, en zijn dus &#233;cht gewoon ROND (bijna mooi om te zien). Ik kan ook zien dat de huid eromheen 'trekt'.

Verschil met jouw verhaal is dat mijn zoon wel degelijk allergisch is voor een heleboel dingen (graspollen, boompollen, huisstofmijt enz enz).

Vanmiddag om 16.00 uur ga ik met hem naar de dokter. De uitslag zal ik hierna ook nog even toevoegen.

Groetjes,

Linda (een bezorgde moeder)

----------


## Linnepinnetje

Goed,

We zijn dus bij de dokter geweest en nu blijkt dat hij KRENTENBAARD heeft...

Een zeer besmettelijke bacteri&#235;le infectie.

Linda

----------


## dennis1986

Hallo,

Ik heb sinds enige tijd een kat die blijkt vlooien te hebben nu is het zo die vlooien mij ook flink te pakken hebben genomen ik zit helemaal onder de rode bultjes en het jeukt echt verschrikkelijk ik slaap snachts niet ervan en overdag word ik gek de meeste wondjes die ik heb zijn open gekrabt in mn slaap of als ik wakker ben.
Het jeukt echt verschrikkelijk erg en doet zelfs pijn!
Het is op mn voeten, benen, heupgebied, rug, armen, buik en mn handen.
Sommige bultjes worden een soort van blaasjes en die bloeden niet als je ze openkrabt maar er komt dan vocht uit.
Ik heb al talkpoeder geprobeerd en ook een creme maar het helpt niets ik wil er gewoon zsm vanaf want ik trek het niet nog langer met de jeuk en de slapeloze nachten!

Heeft er iemand een tip of een geneesmiddel die het jeuken kan verminderen of misschien wel stoppen?

Dennis

----------


## silvia33

hallo mensen ik krab me wondjes gewoon open dat doe ik sinds mijn 7de jaar en nu wil ik er vanaf heb alles geprobeerd en niks helpt wat is dan de aanrader van jullie om de wondjes weg te krijgen p s heb ook de ziekte van borderline kan daar iets mee te maken hebben omdat ik me wondjes open krab grt silvia33

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Silvia33,

Ik zou niet zo kunnen zeggen of je ziekte hier iets mee te maken heeft, maar ik denk zelf van niet. Denk dat het eerder aan jezelf ligt (niet lullig bedoeld hoor  :Wink: ) Veel mensen krabben wondjes open bijvoorbeeld uit pure verveling etc. Probeer bij jezelf na te gaan op welke momenten je vatbaar bent voor het openkrabben van wondjes (bijvoorbeeld wanneer je even niets te doen hebt). Probeer er zelf ook op te letten, jezelf een 'standje' geven als je jezelf betrapt op het openkrabben.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

